# Night time Froggin! Sandestin 7-22-21



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in town for a week to say goodbye to some sickly family unfortunately, but I'm trying to fish while they sleep!

Pops tagged along for the first time ever, was able to catch 2 on the original jointed Rapala! 

I stuck with frog, first cast with it landed a 4lb-13oz, missed another then connected with a 5lb-4oz real healthy fish, then missed another.... Started raining about 1230 so we bailed, but I'll be back!





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Golf course ? Haha. Glad you made it back, sorry its unfortunate situation though!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Recycled fish? That bass with the deep throat has been hooked before. Healed up nicely though.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jason said:


> Golf course ? Haha. Glad you made it back, sorry its unfortunate situation though!!!!


You know it! Heading back out there now

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> Recycled fish? That bass with the deep throat has been hooked before. Healed up nicely though.


Oh yeah, most of these fish have been caught multiple times


There was a 13lber caught earlier this spring, kid killed it for the mount

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Couple more fish from the last few nights 

Bite is pretty slow, seems like 1 fish per bait I tie on 

Full moon is key but I think they are still deeper in the heat, last night was dead still, but did have one blow up on a buzzbait, much better hookup ratio than the frog









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some st, st ,stu. STUDS!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Disappointed there is not gonna be a frog fry


----------

